# Can people please give some opinions?



## Flushitbro (Jun 1, 2021)

I attached an image for consult and also a screenshot of my grow journal.  So, this mother came from seed and is allegedly a hermied seed from a direct clone of the original GG4.  But it came from an extremely unreliable source so I threw them in a drawer and forgot about them.  My first question to you all would be, Could this be the real deal and is there any way to tell?  From what I have seen, I think it could be.  I mean, look at all the resin on this thing, but anyways, this is my first kind of successful grow.

Second question is about the schedule.  Forgetting about whether or not I am doing everything right and the fact that I am juicing them with way too much C02 or whatever...ya, forgetting about all that and the limitations of my spreadsheet...how long do you think until I can start flushing this girl?  Does the chart seem accurate with where the plant is today?  Hopefully, the picture is good enough for some educated guessing.  Thanks for whatever help I can get in advance.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 1, 2021)

I have never really flushed mine, just the last couple waterings are plain water, with maybe a little molasses, if I remember to. Yours do not look ready to me.


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2021)

What is your main line of nutes....organic or chemical?   I have always been told that if organic no flushing is required.  If Chemical a flushing compaoud is required to remove salts and other chem buildup.  If outdoor nobody flushes.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 1, 2021)

I usually do a courtesy flush if the situation warrants it.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 1, 2021)

It's the least you could do....no one wants to smell a big steaming pile of nute salts.

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 2, 2021)

I use Advanced Organic Nutes. I get great results so why change ? I know they are a little expensive, but the results speak for themselves. Worth it to me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2021)

She has a ways to go before harvest. As for flushing,,, I have never flushed.I use organic nutrients from FF.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 2, 2021)

I've been using NUKE HEADS stuff, wanting to try this Advanced Organic products.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> She has a ways to go before harvest. As for flushing,,, I have never flushed.I use organic nutrients from FF.


I bought it for the pic


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 2, 2021)

no need to flush , it does not make a difference if one uses organic nutes or salts

the plant will stop up taking nutes when it decides to do so 

read all about it , I tried to copy and paste but I failed



			https://www.agry.purdue.edu/ext/pubs/AGRY-95-08.pdf


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2021)

I posted a deal on that bro. Showing that flushing is a myth. It was a long white paper explaining plant biology. Here is the problem. Nobody gave a shit. Once they believe that flushing works not even a plant biologist can change their mind.


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2021)

I don't know if flushing is a myth or not but it sure is a pain in the ass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2021)

Here it is. Not that it will change flushes minds but here is the truth about flushing. 





__





						Flushing plants
					

I have one plant that the trichomes look very milky. About the flushing does that mean only give the plant water or to actually flush with some water?




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I posted a deal on that bro. Showing that flushing is a myth. It was a long white paper explaining plant biology. Here is the problem. Nobody gave a shit. Once they believe that flushing works not even a plant biologist can change their mind.




yeppers , big myth

the plant is so smart that it stops eating when the time comes , no matter how many or what type of nutes , nothing is going up the plant , it is part of the cation exchange process

all we do is make nutrients available for the plant and then the plant picks and chooses what it wants/needs


pain in the arse comes in all sizes and shapes


----------



## leafminer (Jun 2, 2021)

Flushing, omg ... The only flushing I do is when I have to go to the khazi. Ask mother nature whether she flushes!


----------

